# What was Your First Eyeshadow?



## cno64 (Sep 18, 2007)

What was your first eyeshadow[not necessarily MAC]?
I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes.
I started wearing makeup back in the late 70s, when I was about 13.
My first eyeshadow was this horrible Maybelline blue-green, because I thought you were supposed to wear eyeshadow that matched your eye color.
Thank God, I soon discovered browns, taupes and plums, and never looked back.


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2007)

i think my first eyeshadows was a shimmery pink colour with silver dusts. it was very nice for a 14 year old! i don't remember what brand it was..
my first MAC was carbon eyeshadow!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 18, 2007)

My first MAC shadow was Pink Freeze or Juxt. My first shadow I remember buying was a Jane grey shadow. It came with a wand applicator. Ewww!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't remember when I got my first makeup but I know before Mac... I always wore brown.  I didn't think any other colour went with my brown hair and eyes.  Thank God for Mac... it has really opened my eyes to all of the different possibilities.


----------



## Ambi (Sep 18, 2007)

I was 13 too, it was this black and white duo from Revlon, really only used it for lining my eyes 'cause black eyepencil was too harsh looking.


----------



## foreverymoment (Sep 18, 2007)

i never really wore makeup and it was so cool to have my best friend living with me, so i just used hers all the time.
But my first one that I bought myself was MAC and it was Beautiful Iris (and Violet pigment) because I was Gertrude McFuzz in Seussical the Musical and she was...purple.  LOL.


----------



## pahblov (Sep 18, 2007)

My first eye shadows were a palatte that I took from my mom's kit. It was from China and super old and smelled like perfume, and it was all really bright colours. My firt MAC was Electric Eel


----------



## adela88 (Sep 18, 2007)

my first eyeshadow was this este lauder one, i cant remember the name but it was a plum colour that came in a ice cube looking packaging


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolutely no idea what my first eye shadows were since I started collecting in middle school... but since I have only recently started collecting MAC, I do remember my first shadows from there: Carbon, Electra, Swimming and Humid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And ironically, these are all colours that, to this day, get a lot of use.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 18, 2007)

My first MAC shadows was Pink Venus


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 18, 2007)

My very first eyeshadow was Texture. It came in a larger pan, so I also used it as a blush. I think it's older than my kids. I can't bring myself to B2M it. It's an old school MAC item.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 18, 2007)

My first MAC shadows were Nylon and Humid, bought them together.


----------



## righteothen (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, I can't even remember.  My mom used to try to make me get into makeup by buying me stuff, but I can't remember the majority of what she bought.

I don't remember the first color I bought myself, but it was either Jane or Wet 'n' Wild (because I was a poor student in high school).  I know it was probably a white, beige, or purple color, because I had noticed when I was young that those colors bring out my eyes... Hell, I might have bought one of each...

I do remember one of my first lipsticks (that I bought) though.  It was a blue-green color I got for Halloween.  I used to wear it for the hell of it to school, because it was fun to watch people's reactions, and I love wearing crazy stuff every now and then ^_^.


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I sure can't remember my first one ever, but my first MAC shadows (which I bought together) were Shroom and Springtime Skipper.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Sep 18, 2007)

My first eyeshadow that I bought was a light silver Maybelline shadow and I wore it like every day in 7th-8th grade until it ran out!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

Clinique Pair of Shades Eyeshadow Duo in Seashell Pink/Fawn Satin. I got it in sixth grade along with Superbalanced Foundation in Breeze, Lucky Clover Pressed Powder Blush, and Air Kiss lipgloss. And the Three Step Skincare. Clinique is such a great starter brand!

I still have it <3
(first MAC shadow was Nehru, Jest, and Pink Venus that I got at the same time)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 19, 2007)

my first eyeshadow ever was this awful chalky baby blue matte shadow by Jane. awwwwwwwfulll

my first mac shadow was Trax, which gave me that oh so coveted punched in the eye look ... until one of my friends walked off with it.... i think she did me a favor.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 19, 2007)

There was this line called Aziza.  It was actually fairly good.  Then it vanished and showed up as Aziza II.  It was not as good and found it's way into the dollar store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, my first e/s was from Aziza in a trio of purples.   Then, I bought their green and grey colored trio e/s.  I really liked them.


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_There was this line called Aziza.  It was actually fairly good.  Then it vanished and showed up as Aziza II.  It was not as good and found it's way into the dollar store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, my first e/s was from Aziza in a trio of purples.   Then, I bought their green and grey colored trio e/s.  I really liked them._

 
I remember Aziza! They made a mascara that wasn't half bad too! Then they disappeared into the ozone...

I couldn't tell ya what my first eyeshadow was... some palette my mom had probably! My first MAC shadow was 'moth brown'. I don't own any other MAC shadows besides that one... I am a PIGMENT kinda gal.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't remember my first eyeshadow, I had a lot of stuff I jacked from my mom that was brand new but she never wore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first MAC e/s was Jest. I still have it, it's in screwtop form and I can't bring myself to depot it. Too many good memories! It's such a buttery smooth e/s as well, I'm interested to see if today's Jest is as nice still


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Mine was actually Mulch from MAC and that was 10 years ago. And I still use it to this day (not the same pan...)


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 19, 2007)

I dont remember the name of the color, but it was a shimmery white by Cover Girl.  I used to wear it all over my lid...yikes!!


----------



## mello (Sep 19, 2007)

First shadow ever was a quad from Claire's I think. It consisted of a baby blue [which i favoured, wore it ALL over from the lash line to brow with no mascara..it was great! AHAH], a lilac shade, a darker version of the lilac, but about 2 shades darker and a light green. My friend gave it to me for my birthday...and i made myself look like a baby prostitute. Not gunna lie.
First MAC eyeshadows I got were Retrospeck, Tempting and Bronze [bought them all at the same time].


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I dont remember the name of the color, but it was a shimmery white by Cover Girl. I used to wear it all over my lid...yikes!!_

 
*LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... I did that too. And I believe the eyeshadow is called "Champagne". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 That color is still around ya know. *

*My first MAC eyeshadow was Swish. I still have it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Rene (Sep 20, 2007)

My first eyeshadows was amber lights and coppering.


----------



## thebreat (Sep 20, 2007)

My first eye shadows were in this palette by Estee Lauder that had like 30 eye shadows in it. My grandmother got it, and then gave it to my aunt. Then my aunt gave it to me. I used up all the grays and blacks in it before I threw it away. I always tried to do blue eye shadow and red lipstick at the age of 10 when I had that. My mom always made me wash it all off. *Thanks mom!*

My first MAC eye shadows were Carbon and Dementhe. I am so glad I went to work for a CCO. I don't think I ever would have discovered MAC if it had not been for that!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 20, 2007)

my first eyeshadows were estee lauder too! ahahaha. i actually got a beautiful gift set from my aunt for my sixteenth birthday. it had a makeup case (like a plastic one) you could put on your dresser, lipsticks, lip liners, two huge eye palettes in warms and cools, blushes, brushes, the whole shabang. i remember thinking that i didn't have a clue what to do with them. the stuff eventually got wrecked and i threw all but a few items away. who knew i'd become this makeup monster who checks specktra alllll day...


----------



## aziajs (Sep 20, 2007)

MAC Ricepaper.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_What was your first eyeshadow[not necessarily MAC]?
I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes.
I started wearing makeup back in the late 70s, when I was about 13.
My first eyeshadow was this horrible Maybelline blue-green, because I thought you were supposed to wear eyeshadow that matched your eye color.
Thank God, I soon discovered browns, taupes and plums, and never looked back._

 
My first e/s was also blue.  It was my mothers probably from the early seventies.  It was a gold twist up lipstick tube and the e/s was bright light blue cream.  I think I was about 8 or 9 when I would wear it to the church disco so around 1980 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then in the early 80's when I was allowed to buy my first make-up for real I got those covergirl trios one was blues and the other was plums.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

A Nivea Duo e/s in black and white, wanted to look goth lol


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 29, 2007)

I always got my aunts old make-up when I was a teenager. Stuff she didn't want or use anymore like Clinique lipstick, Cutex nailpolish, EL eyeshadow. The first e/s I bought myself was Beige Estompe from Bourjois when I was 19 if I'm correct. I still love products from Bourjois nowadays.

The first MAC e/s I got were Lola and Quarry, also from my aunt. She bought them for herself, didn't like them and ended up giving them to me.


----------



## seabird (Sep 29, 2007)

my first eyeshadow was some virgin vie palette, but my first mac eyeshadow was carbon. i don't really use it often!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 1, 2007)

When I was growing up the drugstore brands were Cutex,Maybelline,Covergirl,Yardley ("come and play in my Yardley") and the dept store brands were Borghese,Lancome,Estee Lauder,Elizabeth Arden,and Ultima 2. Of course there was Revlon and Max Factor bridging the gap,and Avon and FashionFair and also Shiseido.Ponds and AngelFace were big drugstore brands and CornSilk was a popular powder. The first eyeshadow I owned was dark blue, and it looked awful. The first cosmetic I owned was a pink lipgloss in pizza flavor that got me "grounded for life" . I was like 15 at the time. I got the first deep blue eyeshadow from my mother at age 16,when people thought I was a boy with long hair,albeit a very beautiful boy at that! We didn't get any beauty magazines at home, but I read Teen,17,Madamoiselle and American Girl in the public library. I learned to put on makeup after dragging around an artportfolio of my my drawings and paintings and instead of getting a job doing illustrations for a dept store got hired as a model. Instead of using Cornsilk and Maybelline,I was introduced to real brushes and higher end products. I still did not like shopping in dept. stores for makeup because I found them "intimidating". To this day,I still don't like department stores....not because they are intimidating, but because some  MA's think because I am wearing a good bit of makeup that I'm an easy mark....


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 3, 2007)

My first eyeshadow(s) were those crappy little Markwins eyeshadows that they sell around Christmas. For a twelve-year-old girl I guess that wasn't too bad. 

My first MAC eyeshadow was Paradisco. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 13, 2007)

MAC's steamy & bitter. . . i remember i wore bitter alone and people were asking me why my eyes were yellow ......................mistaake


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 13, 2007)

my first shadow was MAC Mylar. i bought it in April of this year.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 15, 2007)

Cover Girl, I'm sure some eyeshadow triplet, I think it was called starry night.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Oct 15, 2007)

My first eyeshadow was from Bourjois.
My first MAC eyeshadow was Woodwinked.


----------



## noangel (Oct 16, 2007)

my 1st eyeshadow was a clinique GWP one
my 1st MAC eyeshadow was Aquavert


----------



## redambition (Oct 16, 2007)

oh dear.. it was a really horrible trio from australis.

an apricot colour, a brown and a mucky green.

the apricot and brown looked ok, but you had to really pack it on to get any sort of colour to show.


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 19, 2007)

My first eyeshadow was Carbon!


----------



## tania_nia (Nov 12, 2007)

I think my first eyeshadow was some CoverGirl palette that came with like 20 squares or something like that. All these heavy neutrals that made my eye looked punched. I do believe the coveted champagne was in there!! 

First MAC eyeshadow was Steamy. I wanted something to go with the teal in my graduation dress.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 12, 2007)

First mac eye shdow was satin taupe!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 12, 2007)

My first eyeshadow ever was this cheap no-name brand from this drugstore that was this silvery color.  And my first MAC shadow was woodwinked!


----------



## xiahe (Nov 21, 2007)

hmm i can't remember what my first eyeshadow was, but my first 2 MAC shadows (i purchased them at the same time) were swish and parrot =)


----------



## courters (Nov 26, 2007)

My first e/s was this silvery gray frost eyeshadow (I think Maybelline) that I found in my mom's bathroom.  It probably wouldn't look bad if I tried it now, but back then I wore JUST that e/s and concealer, nothing else - not even mascara!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 26, 2007)

one of my first eye shadows were one of the jane e/s and i still have it!! lol! my first MAC e/s were mythology, honey lust, and beautiful iris


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Nov 27, 2007)

My first MAC e/s was Humid. I'm semi-new to MAC products, but I fell in love after that.

My very first eyeshadow was probably some Fairydust Powder from Walmart in Pink or something! Haha.


----------



## Katura (Nov 27, 2007)

I wasn't into eyeshadow...I liked black liner (and am still a HUGE fan obviously)

But my first shadow was Black Tied...at 14. I touched it once and didnt touch it again for about 2 years. Then came Juxt, Trax, and Tilt.

haha...and then came every freaking other color MAC has.

*stares at pile of MU to ceiling*


----------



## cubachinita (Nov 30, 2007)

my first mac eyeshadows was tilt and shroom.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

It was some Wet & Wild one. lol I can't remember the name exactly but it was a muddy copper color. Oh boy that one didn't last too long with me.

My first MAC e/s was Moon's Reflection and I still have it! Its such a pretty color. <3


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Dec 1, 2007)

My very first eyeshadow was from Claires. My sister gave it to me as a present. I never used it though, and I lost it. I first started wearing makeup when I was 16 which only consisted of an eyeliner. lol! I think the first eyeshadow I bought and actually used was an NYX trio. =D


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

carbon!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 2, 2007)

a horrible pearly blue cream shadow that i thought made me look like a rockstar, sadly i just looked like rimmel had vomited on me.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 2, 2007)

I honestly can't remember my first eye shadow. My first MAC shadows were carbon and print.


----------

